# 1980s Schwinn Probe project



## indiana dave (Dec 23, 2013)

Picked this up cheap at a flea market. Wanted to build something cool and unique, but cheap to ride around town. Don't like leaving my high $ mountainbike sitting outside the video store or market.
Tried a 700c hybrid, but I like hopping curbs, and hitting the dirt to often, so that bike wasn't a good fit.

Going for a singlespeed. Keeping it simple. Debating on keeping the cantis, or swapping some newer V-brakes on.

Already ditched the upside down roadie bars out for an old riser bar before taking these pics.



















Hitting a bike Co-op tomorrow wo see if I can find some period-correct parts.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

Here some info for your project


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 21, 2014)

joele19681 said:


> Here some info for your project




The Chicago plant was closed in '83, the Probe was an '89 only "City bike" that was built in Greenville MS. That plant closed a few years later in '91.


----------



## indiana dave (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. Im having 2nd thoughts on a singlespeed conversion on this one. It has vertical drop outs, so I'd have to get a chain tensioner. Wanted to keep it cheap and simple. May just ditch 2 rings in front and run it as a 5 speed.


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 29, 2014)

This project kinda got sidelined, but is back on again.
I'm going to a single ring up front, and making it a 5-speed.
Swapped some SLX cranks onto it, and am searching out some odds and ends to get it ridable.
It's going to be more boulevard cruiser than mountainbike now though.


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 22, 2014)

I've taken this bike out now that it has brakes, and a drivetrain.
It's got a parts bin Shimano SLX crankset on it with a single ring, and the original 5-speed rear freewheel.
Got a 5-speed Shimano Revo grip shifter for now, but I hate it. Going to go to a thumb shifter.
Found a period Schwinn seat in fantastic condition for it.

It rides so smooth. And it's actually a pound lighter than my newer aluminum Specialized Stumpjumper.
I like riding it around town much better than the old Stumpjumper.

The main problem is the rear tire has a flat spot.

Trying to decide if I want to go custom with some whitewalls, maybe go semi-period correct with some gumwalls, or go all-out clunker and put some knobbies on it.

I like the smooth ride around town with the "cruiser" tires on it, but I also can't resist hitting the dirt occasionally.

Defintately getting some leather grips, and a more period chrome handlebar.

Any suggestions on some fashionable, smooth riding tires with lots of volume, that won't be to bad if i tear off onto a dirt road or path occasionally?


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 19, 2014)

*Updated pics*











I have a set of black leather grips, aluminum bars I'm going to polish up for it, and some bear trap pedals on the way.
Might try the bars flipped upside down for the track bike style...

Debating on fenders, and some type of rack or saddlebags.
I ride this to work often, and could use some cargo capacity.
I like to stripped down look though...

Also needs a bigger chain ring in front. Want a singlespeed ring that I can polish up. Not sure how many teeth yet, but my top speed is severely limited right now. LOL


----------

